# Java als externes Programm speichern



## Red_Smurf (22. Sep 2010)

Hallo Java-Forum,

Ich bin Java Einsteiger, bzw. Umsteiger.

Meine Frage ist recht simpel.
Kann ich ein einfaches Java Programm, so speichern, dass man es auf einem anderen PC öffnen kann, ohne das man dort ein Java Editor oder ähnliches gespeichert hat?

Soll heißen, ich habe ein einfaches Programm geschrieben, möchte dieses einem Kollegen, Freund etc. schicken, damit der das öffnen kann, ohne dass er erst einen Editor öffnen muss und auf Starten klicken muss.

Ist das ohne ein externes Programm möglich?

Wenn nicht, bleibt mir wohl nur übrig mit jstart23, das als .exe zu speichern oder?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG

Schlumpf


----------



## BumBel (22. Sep 2010)

Du kannst es als Runnable Jar-File (.jar) exportieren. Dann kann man es auf jedem PC öffnen, auf dem Java installiert ist.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Sep 2010)

Ja natürlich, du musst nur daraus ein Jar Archiv erstellen. Was mit einer IDE(Eclipse, Netbeans,...) ganz einfach geht.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Red_Smurf (22. Sep 2010)

Dachte ich mir doch, dass die Antwort einfacher ist als man denkt 
Ich danke dir für die rasend schnelle Antwort.


----------

